# Snowboard trip to Iran VIDEO



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

with the vidéo

:nerd: zapiks.fr/skiing-iran-2016.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

look like a virus link, i aint touchin that with mojo's clicker


----------



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

yeah actually this virus is called "snowboard"


----------



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

no seriously as I'm new here, I'm not able to post link on my topic (don't really know why by the way), that's why my link looks like a virus


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would be curious to see the video, but I'm at work now and who knows where that link goes. Maybe I'll risk it later at home. :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully someone a bit more daring will be able watch it and embed the video on the page.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> look like a virus link, i aint touchin that with mojo's clicker


WTF..........I just cleaned my clicker............


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

16ar said:


> no seriously as I'm new here, I'm not able to post link on my topic (don't really know why by the way), that's why my link looks like a virus


You can host the video on YouTube and post that link


----------



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

It will be the same with youtube, as a new member, i'm not allowed to post link or video or image on forum. That seem's to be the website's rules. Probably to avoid people to share virus on forums, what I'M NOT doing by the way.

You can find the video tapping "ski trip iran 2016" on google, first result.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Presumably this is it.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/158465330[/ame]


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Found it


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is bigger :hairy::hairy::hairy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Mine is bigger :hairy::hairy::hairy:


Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

shit, never knew there were rideable mountains, ski resorts and wtf even pow days in Iran.

And speaking of pow days, did you film midweek or is the resort always that quiet?

Where I'm from, the resort is never quiet like that on pow days regardless what day of the week it is.


----------



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

yes thanks guys!

No we filmed durin week days, during week end the resort is overcrowded of people. Tehran is only from 1hour drive from resort. and in Iran week end is thursday and friday, we didn't know that, what a surprise on thursday morning!!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Iran has never been on my radar and tbh it's still not necessarily high on my list of places to ride.

But shit, before seeing that video it went from 0% to:

1) Alaska
2) hokkaido
3) Baldface
4) Iran?? Wtf Haha

Anyways good stuff and nice video


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's confirmed. Skiers look stupid in Iran too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> It's confirmed. Skiers look stupid in Iran too.


:rofl2:

Cool vid. Can't say I see myself ever going to Iran...? :blink: to snowboard,...? But thanks for posting that up. :grin:

(...and here I thought Japanese rap was hard to listen to!) :laugh:


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

If I went to iran it would be some of the soberest riding I have done in a while.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Gotta admit, Iran is nowhere on my list of places to snowboard.:|

(Enjoyed the vid though!)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice vid! The riding was pretty damn good and the edit kept it pretty interesting. Looks like a great place to ride. Seems like a very bad time to go visit tho, but you added a few percent to my desire to go there; bringing it up to a few percent. :laugh2:


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

wow really nice video, I'd totally go there, looks very similar to some other places I've been in the middle east.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Like some of you, was also hesitant to check this out at first tbh. But thanks for enlightening me on this (helps with the viewable link, that's for sure lol) the edit is pretty dope. It's encouraging to see this despite how this country is constantly depicted in the news in the past couple years. 

Like someone else mentioned earlier, not exactly on my top places to shred. But def opened my eyes, that's for sure and feel a little less ignorant in this regard, I guess. And who knows, maybe down the road one day. Thanks for the share :nerd:


----------



## 16ar (Oct 26, 2016)

Unfortunatly Iran has a bad reputation in Western countries, but the truth is that people there are incredibly welcoming, the country is very safe and it is very easy to travel inside from a city to an other. But do not think it is powder day every day, I think we were very lucky with the conditions.

I'm glad you liked the video, and that nobody is suspecting me to share a virus anymore!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought the video was great. The mountain and conditions looked awesome.

I just checked... it doesn't appear all that easy to get a flight from Boston to Tehran. Also, it isn't as cheap as I thought it would be at around $650.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Great video - well done!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't get why skiers ride backwards unless for setting up for a trick. 

great video, great riding. how are the runs, short? I can't tell with the edits. still one of the last places on the bucket list, it's tied with the east coast.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

jae said:


> I don't get why skiers ride backwards unless for setting up for a trick.
> 
> great video, great riding. how are the runs, short? I can't tell with the edits. still one of the last places on the bucket list, it's tied with the east coast.


LOL, *shots fired. Sigh, I dont blame you tho but not much of a choice for us. Maybe VT spots on a dope snow yr could challenge that idea, Jay Peak & Killington were pretty fun and last yr was a terrible yr. But i dont fault you at all either for that notion haha.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

jae said:


> I don't get why skiers ride backwards unless for setting up for a trick.
> 
> great video, great riding. how are the runs, short? I can't tell with the edits. still one of the last places on the bucket list, *it's tied with the east coast*.


I see what you did there!! :grin:

I'll take our East Coast conditions over let's say... Florida? any day. haha


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I see what you did there!! :grin:
> 
> I'll take our East Coast conditions over let's say... Florida? any day. haha


still the east coast. lol


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

jae said:


> still the east coast. lol


Right. Florida is one of America's armpits though and has too much heat and humidity. I'll take our cold and snow over that any day.

Ice Coast baby!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

nice vid



16ar said:


> Unfortunatly Iran has a bad reputation in Western countries, *but the truth is that people there are incredibly welcoming, the country is very safe and it is very easy to travel inside from a city to an other.* But do not think it is powder day every day, I think we were very lucky with the conditions.


Its not the people anyone is worried about and I have heard nothing but good about them from those who have gone there. But the fact is that their Gov no likey Norte Americanos......AT ALL! I'd love to visit the place and can just see it now if I did.... "uh....yes, I'm a United States Naval Officer and i traveled here from the US just for some snowboarding. What? you don't believe me?? What do you mean get into the van with now windows for a free ride to a special questioning building?" :surprise::|:grin:

BTW, the new video adds on the right side of the page(with audio) on this forum are driving me crazy. As in...I don't think i can stand it any more tonight!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rad video man. Dug the edit, enjoyed the off hill stuff, and the local music was a nice touch.

Also, yardsales.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn I'm glad that I came back to the thread to see the video. I had no idea that Iran was rideable. Awesome vid. You're not a pro obviously but you're fun to watch.


----------



## k4zn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to the OP for sharing this, great vid!


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

*Great vid*

Loved the video. I have been researching Iran recently for an article I was writing about the best adventure activities in Iran. I'd heard about the ski resorts but didn't realise it could be that good so obviously included snowboarding and skiing in the article.

What I found interesting was there are 16 ski areas in the country and at Dizin they reach up to 3600m!

With Iran becoming more and more accessible who's planning to visit this winter?


----------

